# Grubhub Schedule



## Jmasterzero (Oct 21, 2016)

Im new to GH, do we get paid if we deliver without being scheduled? I've turned the app on a few times without being scheduled and ive received requests. I emailed support about this a week ago with no response


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

You'll get paid for any deliveries you complete; you are not eligible for guarantees.

They prefer drivers not do this as they try to schedule enough drivers to handle the estimated orders - by logging in unscheduled, you are taking orders away from those who advanced scheduled.

I believe they may warn drivers who run unscheduled, but I've never done it so I can't say (only heard of it happening).


----------

